# Decent inexpensive clippers?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I had planned to get a really nice pair of clippers for my kids 4-H goats. But now, it seems like if it's not one $$ related thing, it's another.
I honestly don't know if I can stretch my budget for it.

Anyone know of any decent clippers $100 or less? I don't want to deal with ebay. I'll keep an eye on craigslist.
We used Wahl show pro clippers last year <I think that's what they are called>, I paid $40 and they still work, but I want a new one that will do decently.
Need to shave wethers <3 of them> through the summer, and have some does to clip. Hopefully the does won't need too much work, last year we overclipped them compared to other peoples does lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This one looks ok. The stroke count isnt the best, I prefer 3,000 and up but it could work with patients... may not be the fastest though. http://www.jefferspet.com/golden-a5-single-speed-clipper/camid/LIV/cp/O3-C1/

This one has more strokes per minute.... which is good. http://www.jefferspet.com/mbg2-large-animal-clipper/camid/LIV/cp/AC-M1/

I prefer a 2 speed since its better for large trimming jobs. The Andis ultraedge are my choice but cost 146.95 on jeffers but are worth every penny. You can always shop around for better prices on different clippers and blades... try pet grooming sites too, sometimes they are priced better and have promo codes.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is what I bought 80 bucks works good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks both of you! Since you both recommended the same Andis clipper, I'll look into getting that one. 
If I can get the extra $$ we'll get the $150 ultraedge. I originally had planned to set aside $200 for clippers & stuff for it, but it's literately been one thing after another. Now I'm afraid to even imagine what it'll cost when I send my camera into the shop next month


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can definitely understand the money... boy am I feeling it! Between goats and putting gas in my truck I am broke!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> I can definitely understand the money... boy am I feeling it! Between goats and putting gas in my truck I am broke!


Yep! Same here. I still have to pay the rest of the $$ for my kids new doeling we're picking up mid-May.
We just had our home reroofed last month, SUV in the shop again <and not done lol but it can wait for now>, now my best camera needs to go in the shop and that'll surely be another $324-400


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well we were going to order those clippers, and they must have gone off sale 

I did find these just browsing:
http://www.jefferspet.com/special-edition-agc-super-2-speed/camid/LIV/cp/0027939/

I am not sure yet if I can stretch my budget that far, but seems to have a good promo with it.

I'll look more later. Hoping to maybe order the end of this week or Monday.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I went on ebay and bought a pair of oster single speed changeable blades for 45.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well we were going to order those clippers, and they must have gone off sale
> 
> I did find these just browsing:
> http://www.jefferspet.com/special-edition-agc-super-2-speed/camid/LIV/cp/0027939/
> ...


That's what I have in silver


----------

